# Made a trade today



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

And got myself an XD9 that will be a dedicated home defense gun. I've never owned a Springfield but I'm liking it so far. Can anyone reccomend good light I can't mount on it that won't break the bank?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a StreamLight TLR-1 on my SIG P250C. It works great, is of very high-quality and isn't too big. 

I bought it a few years ago on E-Bay. Think I paid something like $75.00 or so for it. It comes with a battery that has a 10 yr. shelf-life. 

Anyways, do a search for it on E-Bay. They usually have some of the best prices going.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I would buy a good small and bright tactical (I hate tht word) light and learn to use it.If you think about it,your gun is in front of you with a light mounted on it,perfect aiming point for the opposition.Learn to shoot one handed,and instinctive shooting is an added bonus,and keep the light moving and away from your body without lighting yourself up.The really bright ones can temporarily blind someone,but if they decide to shoot they'll be aiming at the light instinctively.I'd rather take a hit in an extended arm than the body.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

rex said:


> I would buy a good small and bright tactical (I hate tht word) light and learn to use it.If you think about it,your gun is in front of you with a light mounted on it,perfect aiming point for the opposition.Learn to shoot one handed,and instinctive shooting is an added bonus,and keep the light moving and away from your body without lighting yourself up.The really bright ones can temporarily blind someone,but if they decide to shoot they'll be aiming at the light instinctively.I'd rather take a hit in an extended arm than the body.


Come on... you must have some pretty bad ass robbers breaking in your houses. What are the chances of a robber going toe to toe with you? Zero, I'll bet he flees at the sight of a screaming, armed homeowner.

In any case, it bugs me when the paranoid crowd jumps on a thread and tells the OP they will die if they do it that way. Do it my way because...


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Streamlight makes excellent lights, I use them at work.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

OHshooter said:


> And got myself an XD9 that will be a dedicated home defense gun. I've never owned a Springfield but I'm liking it so far. Can anyone reccomend good light I can't mount on it that won't break the bank?


I think the Streamlight models are up over $100 nowadays, but I still own several, and I still think they are fine lights for the price. Check Amazon, several options there for Streamlights.

If you just want to try out a weapon-mounted light, my local Walmarts are carrying an inexpensive imported rail-mounted light for around $40; if you like it, you could upgrade to a better model sometime in the future (or take it back to Walmart for a replacement light every time it breaks). Not sure if it will mount to a Springfield; check the package for details before buying.


----------

